# bait floats



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone use the bait floats for pompano? If so, is there anyone in town that sells them? Been everywhere and can't seem to find them... Thanks!!!


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bait floats*

I went pompano fishing for the first time about 1956. Went hundred's of times and never got as much as a bite until someone came up with the bait float idea. Seriously,the bait float as much of the garbage for sale on the wall of tackle shops is there not for the fish but for you. Maybe the floats allow the pompano to see something that they may need to investigate,but believe me they will find it with no help. Floats and other crap are not natural, best to use what is.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Boliver T Wheelock said:


> I went pompano fishing for the first time about 1956. Went hundred's of times and never got as much as a bite until someone came up with the bait float idea. Seriously,the bait float as much of the garbage for sale on the wall of tackle shops is there not for the fish but for you. Maybe the floats allow the pompano to see something that they may need to investigate,but believe me they will find it with no help. Floats and other crap are not natural, best to use what is.


 
I would normally agree with you on this. Less is usually better. I tried the orange floats this year on one rod and every fish I've caught has been on a float.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I bought the floats from Gray's tackle in Perdido.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Floats for Pompano*

If you look at the size of the 'float vs the size of hook and bait, it really doesn't float anything; it's an attractor. Pompano are bottom sight feeders. Keep the bait on or near the bottom.

It does work. C2


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tight Lines Bait and Tackle on Pace Blvd. they are the only bait shop i'v found them at and they always seem to be in stock..


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bait Floats*

Pom pom balls from the craft store work just as well. C2


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info. Pom pom balls? I'll check'em all out. I used to say that the floats were junk, but ever since I tried'em. I believe that they help a little bit. Again, thanks for the info...


----------

